# Verlängerung der Vermutungswirkung für EN 954-1



## nikraym (15 September 2009)

Hallo,

inwiefern ist euch bekannt, dass die Vermutungswirkung für die EN 954-1 um 36 Monate verlängert wird?
Siehe folgenden Link:

http://www.vdma.org/wps/portal/Home.../VTMA/Technik_und_Umwelt/Technik/VTMA_Technik


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 September 2009)

Hallo nikraym,
kannst du für alle nicht Mietglieder des VDMA, wiedergeben was
in den Artikel genau drinsteht.

gruß helmut


----------



## nikraym (15 September 2009)

Ich habe auch keinen Zugang. Aus diesem Grund wollt ich horchen was ihr hier im Forum darüber wisst.
Bei Google usw. findet man leider nichts weiter.

MfG


----------



## HBL (16 September 2009)

*En 954-1*

Hallo Zusammen

Im Anhang die offizielle Mitteilung von CEN über die Verlängerung der EN 954-1.


Gruss

Hans


----------



## istat_gb (16 September 2009)

War ja schon länger im Gespräch..... ich finde, dass dies keine "Lösung" ist... vielmehr hätte man die Unternehmen vorher nochmal dran erinnern müssen......... ich habe die Befürchtung, dass sich in den kommenden 3 Jahren "nichts" ändert und dann das "gleiche" Szenario herrscht, wie im Moment.... Aber, ich glaube an das Gute und hoffe, dass die Hersteller diese 3 Jahre nutzen werden.

Mich würde interessieren, wie die Firmen reagieren, die davon "Leben" - im Moment fällt mir da zwar nur der User Safety ein, aber mich würde interessieren, wie die "Sicherheits-Firmen" mit der Verlängerung umgehen.


Gruß
André


----------



## HBL (16 September 2009)

Hallo André

Unter anderem ist das ganz grosse Problem, die Überarbeitung der ca 600 C-Normen. In sehr vielen dieser Normen ist ein Bezug zur EN 954-1 aufgelistet.

Wenn nun diese Norm zurückgezogen wird, weiss niemand wie die C-Norm richtig angewendet werden soll.

Die Gefahr, dass Hersteller alles auf die lange Bank schieben, ist sicher vorhanden.

Hans


----------



## istat_gb (16 September 2009)

HBL schrieb:


> Hallo André
> 
> Unter anderem ist das ganz grosse Problem, die Überarbeitung der ca 600 C-Normen. In sehr vielen dieser Normen ist ein Bezug zur EN 954-1 aufgelistet.
> 
> ...


 
genau, die Begründung kenne ich auch. die weitere Begründung war, dass wohl einige Mitgliedsstaaten vorgesprochen haben, dass diese starke Probleme mit der Umsetzung der ISO 13849 in der Industrie haben.

Diese beiden Gründe kenne ich.


Nur ist es nunmal so, dass ALLE schon genügend Zeit hatten. Die Zeit war sogar lang genug, um sämtliche Programme (SISTEMA und nat. die ganzen Programme der Hersteller) zu entwickeln. Also, Zeit war wohl genügend vorhanden.

Die Firmen haben ja auch nicht gerade wenig gelder in die Hand genommen, um dies alles zu entwickeln. Ich hoffe, hier werden mal ehrliche Meinungen geäußert, wie diese Firmen damit umgehen.

Wir haben uns auch schon stark auf die ISO 13849 eingestellt. Jedoch haben wir nicht so viel Geld da rein gesteckt, wie die Hersteller der Sicherheitskomponenten. Wir werden unseren Kunden vorschlagen, bei der ISO 13849 zu bleiben - weil es einfach Stand der Technik ist und wir dieses Thema auch "vorran" treiben möchten.


Gruß
André


----------



## HBL (16 September 2009)

André

Genau so sehe ich das auch. Allerdings nützt das Wissen über die Vorgänge herzlich wenig.

Ich denke aber wie Du, die Kunden immer mehr von der Norm EN ISO 13849-1 zu überzeugen. Auch betreffend der Bemerkung "Stand der Technik" gehe ich mit Dir einig.

Gruss

Hans


----------



## nikraym (16 September 2009)

Von uns hat ein Kunde ausdrücklich verlangt nach 954-1 zu bauen. Er hat uns ersteinmal auf die Verlängerung aufmerksam gemacht.


----------



## HBL (16 September 2009)

Der Unterschied von der Norm EN 954-1 zu der Norm EN ISO 13849-1 ist folgender:

Die Norm EN 954-1 berücksichtigt nur den deterministischen Ansatz. Die Norm EN ISO 13849-1 berücksichtigt auch den probalistischen Ansatz, d.h. es wird unter anderem die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines gefährlichen Ausfalls eines Sicherheitsbauteils berücksichtigt.

Auf Grund dieser Betrachtungsweisen empfiehlt es sich, die Norm EN ISO 13849-1 anzuwenden.


Gruss  Hans


----------



## istat_gb (16 September 2009)

Richtig!

Auch sollen Normen den Stand der Technik widerspiegeln - und das tut die 954 DEFINITIV nicht. Also, auch rein rechtlich gesehen würde ich dies bevorzugen, wenn ich es entscheiden würde. Sooo viel mehr Aufwand ist es auch nicht. Außerdem hat man durch die Möglichkeit, Bauteile verschiedener Kategorien zu kombinieren, auch die Möglichkeit Geld zu sparen, wenn man es ausnutzt.

Gruß
André


----------



## INST (16 September 2009)

> ich habe die Befürchtung, dass sich in den kommenden 3 Jahren "nichts" ändert und dann das "gleiche" Szenario herrscht, wie im Moment.... Aber, ich glaube an das Gute und hoffe, dass die Hersteller diese 3 Jahre nutzen werden.


 
@ istat_gb

*ACK*

Ja, Ja, und die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. 
Die meisten Hersteller ändern doch erst wenn man ihnen die Pistole auf die Brust setzt.

Ich denke in 3 Jahren gibt es das gleiche Gejammere wie jetzt.

Gruß
INST


----------



## RalfS (16 September 2009)

Mich wundert etwas, dass der Artikel auf der VDMA-Seite das Datum 04.09.2009 trägt, das Dokument auf das verwiesen wird aber erst mit 14.09.2009 datiert ist...

Ausserdem finde ich im Rest des Webs keine Aussage, dass die Frist verlängert wurde.

Ralf


----------



## HBL (16 September 2009)

Dieses Dokument ist eine Zusammenfassung eines offiziellen Dokumentes von Brüssel.

Dieses Dokument erhielt ich von einem Mitglied einer TC für Pressen. Daher ist dieses Schreiben sicher gültig.

Gruss  Hans


----------



## istat_gb (16 September 2009)

@RalfS

auch ich habe unabhängig von HBL bereits mehrfach gehört, dass dies im Gespräch ist. Ein Offizielles Schreiben sollte eigtl. bald erscheinen.....


----------



## Safety (16 September 2009)

Hallo,
ja dieses Dokument kenne ich auch, was das jetzt genau bedeutet ist doch eigentlich egal diese Norm wird kommen mit allen Konsequenzen!

Für uns bedeutet das, dass wir so weiter machen wie bisher. Wir haben entsprechende Werte für alle unsere Bauteile. Es gibt eine Bibliothek für die Sistema mit allen Dokumenten als PDF direkt in der Sistema. 

Wir hatten auch noch nie Probleme mit der Normenumstellung, da wir auch bei der 954 schon immer KAT4 angestrebt haben mit unseren. Komponenten. Auch die Problematik der Reihenschaltung ist nichts Neues!


----------



## HBL (16 September 2009)

Hallo Safety

Es bezweifelt kein Mensch, dass die Norm EN ISO 13849-1 alleinige harmonisierte Norm für diesen Bereich sein wird.

Auch weiss ich, dass viele Hersteller sich vorbildlich ins Zeug gelegt haben.

Jedoch ist es schon so, dass z.B. die C-Norm 1010 Druckereimaschinen noch nicht überarbeitet ist!! Das schafft halt mit der Umsetzung Schwierigkeiten.

Zum Andern bedenke, Du kommst von der Herstellerseite.
Für Anwender dieser Normen kann es im Moment eine Erleichterung bedeuten mit der Norm EN 954-1 weiter zu arbeiten, denke nur an Serie-Maschinen oder -Anlagen.
Mit dieser aufschiebenden Wirkung ist es möglich, eine auslaufende Serie nach der Norm EN 954-1 immer noch zubauen und zu liefern.
Eine Änderung des Sicherheitskonzeptes drängt sich somit erst bei Auflegen einer neuen Serie auf.
Natürlich gebe ich Dir auch recht, und ist keine Frage, nach Möglichkeit die Norm EN ISO 13849-1 anzuwenden.

Mit Gruss   Hans


----------



## Safety (16 September 2009)

Und Du meist es wird dann in 3 Jahren besser?
Die C-Normen sind hier wirklich das größte Problem!


----------



## HBL (16 September 2009)

Hallo Safety

Du weisst ja, die Hoffnung stirb zuletzt!

Gruss   Hans


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 September 2009)

Ich habe heute auch schon mal wie wild telefoniert mit TÜV und meinen
Freunden von der Fa. Siemens.
Die waren der Meinung, da nichts anderes im "Amtsblatt" geschrieben ist
wird die Norm kommen mit allen wenn und aber. Dieses kann auch der
VDMA oder andere, nicht einmal National für Deutschland ändern.
Im Nov. bzw. Dez. erwarten Sie noch mal eine überarbeitung des Amts-
blattes, aber Sie denken nicht das die Norm kippen könnte.
Man sollte jetzt auch vorsichtig sein zu versuchen eine Maschine nach
alter norm zu bauen, wenn da kein Kaufvertrag dahinter steht und die 
Maschinen im nächsten Jahr erst verkauft wird, zählt die neue Norm für
die Maschine.


----------



## Safety (16 September 2009)

Und was sagen die Maschinenbauer die Ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht haben?
Alles neu bewertet, neue Konstruktionen neue Bauteile.
Die fühlen sich jetzt aber schon verschaukelt

Das ist eine Wettbewerbsverzerrung!!!!!

Ist in meinen Augen nicht i.o.


----------



## HBL (16 September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

Im Anhang die neueste Mitteilung von VDMA betreffend Verlängerung der EN 954-1.

Ich denke, da sind die Zweifler beruhigt.

Gruss   Hans


----------



## istat_gb (16 September 2009)

Safety schrieb:


> Und was sagen die Maschinenbauer die Ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht haben?
> Alles neu bewertet, neue Konstruktionen neue Bauteile.
> Die fühlen sich jetzt aber schon verschaukelt
> 
> ...


 

Danke, so geht es uns im Moment...

Wir (Unsere Abteilung) ist eher als Beratende Stelle zu sehen... also Dienstleister. Wir führen Risikoanalysen und halt auch die Berechnung nach ISO 13849 für komplette Montagelinien im Automobilbau durch. Ist schon doof, wenn man sich voll und ganz darauf einstellt, und dann kippt das - ABER: Mein Chef sieht das genau so wie ich - Kommen wird die Norm und je früher, desto besser. Wir sind auch der Ansicht, die "Anwender", die sich nicht damit auskennen, haben geschlafen - sorry, ist nunmal so.... Unserer Ansicht nach.

Aber: Egal, wie es kommt - wir sind alle betroffen - und ich muss immer an die Sicherheitskomponenten - Hersteller denken, die etliche Gelder investiert haben - Programme entwickelt haben und alles daran gesetzt haben, dass es dieses Jahr noch fertig wird.

Alles hat seine Guten und Schlechten Seiten....




> Und Du meist es wird dann in 3 Jahren besser?
> Die C-Normen sind hier wirklich das größte Problem!


 
Das mit den 3 Jahren haben wir ja schon mal diskutiert - es wird genau so sein!

Und auch da stimme ich zu: Die überarbeitung der C-Normen stellt das größere problem dar. Jedoch wäre es bei uns eigtl ohne probleme Möglich, die 13849 anzuwenden.

@ helmut:


> Die waren der Meinung, da nichts anderes im "Amtsblatt" geschrieben ist
> wird die Norm kommen mit allen wenn und aber. Dieses kann auch der
> VDMA oder andere, nicht einmal National für Deutschland ändern.


 
Es bestreitet ja keiner, dass die 13849 NICHT kommt..... hier geht es um die Verlängerung der Vermutungswirkung für die 954...

ich habe meine Info aus Mitgliedern technischer Komitees. Wie schon gesagt habe ich auch noch kein "Ofiezielles" Schreiben bekommen, aber wenn diese die Thematik schon diskutieren, gehe cih mal davon aus, dass die Vermutungswirkung der 954 verlängert wird.

Dazu hierzu mal ein kleiner Auszug aus der Norm:
Diese Norm enthält die Deutsche Fassung der von der Arbeitsgruppe 6 .Sichere teuerungen. des Technischen Komitees 114 .Sicherheit von Maschinen und Geräten. des Europäischen Komitees für Normung (CEN) in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Technischen Komitee 44X .Sicherheit von Maschinen und Anlagen . Elektrotechnische Aspekte. des Europäischen Komitees für Elektrotechnische Normung (CENELEC) und dem Technischen Komitee ISO/TC 199 .Sicherheit von Maschinen. ausgearbeiteten Norm EN ISO 13849-1:2006. ​

Die nationalen Interessen wurden dabei vom Gemeinschaftsausschuss
NA 095-01-03 GA .Steuerungen. des Normenausschusses Sicherheitstechnische Grundsätze (NASG) im DIN wahrgenommen.​
Deswegen rechte ich mit dem "Schlimmsten"..... 

Klich hoffe, ich erzähl jetzt nichts falsches, aber soweit ich weiss, ist das CEN für die Normung zuständig - also, auch für das Amtsblatt der Europäischen Union.
Düfte hier stehen:

http://europa.eu/legislation_summar..._goods/technical_harmonisation/l21001a_de.htm

Wenn diese darüber nachdenken, die Vermutungswirkung der 954 zu verlängern ist das für sie eigtl kein Problem.


Ich möchte aber nicht zu weit abschweifen.
ich denke, wichtig ist nur, dass man zu dieser Thematik in Zukunft etwas aufmerksamer sein sollte.....

Aber ich sehe, insgesamt sind die Meinungen hier eindeutig:
in den 3 Jahren wird sich sohl nichts ändern...



Aber um noch kurz was einzuwerfen....
Produktnormen, die bereits überarbeitet sind verweisen auf die 13849. Also ist in diesem Fall die Auslegung der Sicherheitsfunktion nach 954 gar nicht mehr möglich.... 

Oder denke ich da falsch?


Gruß
André

PS: Wie ich gerade sehe ist auf die Aussagen von Herrn Gödicke verlass..... ;-)


----------



## nikraym (16 September 2009)

Vielleicht auch noch ein kleiner Kommentar meinerseits.

Die Verschiebung hat positive als auch negative Seiten.

Wir haben uns als Lieferant genauso verschaukelt gefühlt, als einer unser Kunden meinte, nö baut mal so wie es früher, 
nicht nach 13849-1.

Jetzt könnte man natürlich sagen die 13849-1 ist die 954-1 + Deterministischer Ansatz. So weit die Theorie, die Praxis kann ganz anders aussehen. 

Wir haben z.B. die Siemens DMP Kompaktmodule gegen ET200F mit Profisafe Anbindung getauscht, da diese nicht mehr für die neue Norm zertifiziert werden. Der Kunde sagt jetzt, die Vermutungswirkung ist verlängert, also möchten wir eine Maschine, mit dem gleichen Stand wie vor ca. 2 Jahren. (Kunde will quasi nochmal eine baugleiche Maschine, die er schon hat). Schön, also wieder umbauen.

Positive Situation:

Wir mußten natürlich auch die hydraulische Seite unserer Maschinen nach neuer Norm untersuchen.
Vor einem Jahr sah das theor. noch ganz gut aus. Hydraulikventile mit MTTFd = 150 Jahre nach ingenieurmäßiger Praxis da Lieferant noch nichts zu MTTFd sagen konnte, alles ok wir brauchen ersteinmal nur PLr=c. Im Sistema gerechnet...passt. Jetzt kurz vor´m Normen-Wechsel heißt es vom Lieferanten, naja die eingesetzten Ventile haben nur MTTFd=10 Jahre und die Werte für Ausweichventile sind erst gegen Ende des Jahres, vielleicht sogar erst im neuen Jahr verfügbar. Und was nun...Lieferanten mal auf die schnelle wechseln?
Aber das betrifft auch andere Bereiche. 

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass man anfangs von den Lieferanten immer wieder auf später vertröstet wurde, wenn´s um die neue Norm ging. Man bekam keine B10(d), MTTF(d) oder PL bzw. PFH Werte.
Seit mitte diesen Jahres stehen zum Großteil Werte zur Verfügung und dann machmal auch nur für die neuesten Komponenten. Man will ja schließlich die neuesten Produkte loswerden, da kommt die Normenumstellung gerade gelegen. Ich hoffe es fühlt sich keiner auf den Schlips getreten, aber das ist meine Erfahrung.


----------



## istat_gb (17 September 2009)

Also, die 12100-1 gilt ja als die grundlegende harmonisierte Norm für die Risikominderung, richtig? (ich gehe davon aus, dass sie im aktuellen Amtsblatt nur vergessen wurde - bisher war sie immer gelistet)

Bei technischen maßnahmen zur Risikominderung verweist diese auf den Teil 2, wo dann bei 4.11 (Sichere Konstruktion von Steuerungen) steht, dass die Anforderungen der ISO 13849-1 angewendet werden müssen.

Also, so einfach ALLES nach 954 auslegen ist nicht drin! - Meine Meinung.
Auch die 14121 (auch harmonisiert) verweist auf die 13849-1 und nicht mehr auf die 954. Also auch hier sind eindeutig die Anforderungen der 13849 zu realisieren und nicht die der 954 - rein rechtlich gesehen. (So sehe ich das)

Ein rießen Vorteil kommt nun natürlich bei der Anwendung der Typ-C-Normen. Die ISO 13849-1 Hat eine kleine aber feine Anmerkung - 6.2.2 , da steht folgendes:
"In einigen Fällen kann, sich aus einer speziellen Lösung ergebend oder durch eine TYP-C-Norm bestimmt, die sicherheitsbezogene Leistungsfähigkeit des SRO/CS nur durch eine Kategorie ohne zusätzlichen PLr gefordert werden. Für solche speziellen Fälle wird die Sicherheit besonders durch die Architektur bereitgestellt, und die Anforderungen an die MTTF, den DC und den CCF sind nicht anwendbar."


Also wird hier meiner Ansicht nach der Kreis geschlossen für die Typ-C-Normen, die auf die 954 verweisen und die elektrischen Komponenten nur nach kategorien einstufen. (als Beispiel fällt mir jetzt spontan ein: hydr. Pressen) Wenn die Typ-C-Normen dann auf die nicht mehr harmonisierte 954 (Steuerungskategorien ohne MTTFd & Co) verweisen, darf auch kein Hersteller mehr eigenständig das CE-Zeichen anbringen. Da die 954 nun eine verlängerte Vermutungswirkung besitzt wird dieses Problem (für die nächsten 3 Jahre) damit behoben.​


Hier war auch das Problem vieler Unternehmen (unter anderem auch wir), wo wir uns in einem fragwürdigen rechtlichen Raum befunden hätten, wenn wir einfach die produktnormen angewendet hätten, die auf eine nicht mehr harmonisierte Norm verweisen....​


Das ist meine Meinung und meine Erfahrung aus vielen telefonaten. Wenn ich Quatsch erzählt habe, bitte kurz melden ;-)​


Also, Meiner Ansicht nach klingt es erst einmal wild, jedoch wird mit der verlängerten Vermutungswirkung wohl hauptsächlich die Umstellung der Typ-C-Normen auf die 13849 rechtlich sichergestellt.​



Gruß
André​


----------



## Arthur (18 September 2009)

*En iso 13849.1*

Na gut, eine Äuserung von ein Hersteller von Sicherheitskomponenten:

Erstens, sorry für mein Deutsch, ich komme aus Holland. 

Nun zum Tema, diese Beschluß der EC ist fraglich, das Technische Komitee TC114 vom CEN wurde nicht konsultiert und ist völlich überascht. Momentan wird der Vorgang noch untersucht, in laufe der kommende Wochen wird sicherlich mehr bekannt gegeben. Fest steht jadoch das ein Lobby-Gruppe jegliche demokratische Wege umgangen hat.

Die Folgen sind gravierend: erstens ist die Konformitätsvermutung der EN954 zu der NEUE Maschinenrichtlinie laut experten nicht gegeben. Zweitens vergessen viele das der EN ISO 13849-1 nicht nur der Sicherheit erhöht, es erlaubt auch das unterschiedliche Sicherheitssysteme verglichen werden können. Mit andere Wörter, ein billigeres System hat logischerweise auch niedriger werte für DC, MTTFd und T10d. Hierdurch können End-Kunden besser die Angebote von sowohl Qualitätshersteller als Billigprodukte vergleichen. 

Jetzt entsteht jedoch ein zweispalt; die Maschinenbauer die der EN ISO 13849-1 anwenden haben üblicherweise höhere Kosten, ausserdem müssen sie die Systemwerte berechnen. Eine der neuheiten in der EN ISO 13849-1 gegenüber der EN 954 ist der T10d Wert, diese Wert beschränkt der Einsatzdauer von ein Sicherheitskomponente.

Ein Maschinenbauer welche der EN 954 verwendet hat jetzt ein Vorteil, er hat geringere Kosten und auch die Lebensdauer der Komponente und der gesammte Architektur sind nicht begrenzt. Deshalb hat dies Vorteile für die Endkunden die nicht echt in Sicherheit interesiert sind.

Es ist zu erwarten das der Umsetzung der EN ISO 13849-1 sehr stark verzögert wird. Dies wiederum wird verursachen das die Herstellen von Komponente die neue Produkte entwickelt haben die die Anforderungen der EN ISO13849-1 und EN IEC 62061 entsprechen diese produkte schwieriger verkaufen können. Das wiederum wird der Entwicklung von neue Produkte wieder verzögern. Auch den Fakt das der EC nicht zu vertrauen ist wird dazu führen das Komponentehersteller demnächst abwarten werden bis neue Normen entgültig sind bevor neue Produkte entwickelt werden.

Der EC hat der Europäische Maschinenbau kein gefallen getan, der neue Normen wurden den Wettbewerb ehrlicher gemacht haben und Entwicklung von neue Produkte stimuliert haben.


----------



## Safety (18 September 2009)

Hallo,
ich sehe diese Tatsache als massive Wettbewerbsverzerrung!


----------



## Arthur (18 September 2009)

Hi Safety,

Ja, ich bins völlig einig, wettbewerbsverzerrung! 

Gruß.

Arthur


----------



## istat_gb (21 September 2009)

Schön, dass wir uns da alle so einig sind 

Soweit ich weiss, sitzen auch aus Unternehmen (Pilz, Sick!?) Leute im Normungsgremium... ich denke - oder hoffe - die gehen noch ein wenig auf die Barrikaden.........

Darf ich euch um eins bitten!?
Ich würde gern wissen, wie eure Kunden damit umgehen... Bei uns steht in aktuellen projekten die ISO 13849 als Anforderung drinnen - dann muss sie auch erfüllt werden - pasta.

User nikraym hat ja bereits dazu schon etwass geschrieben.....

Wir sind gespannt, ob die Automobilbranche weiterhin eine "Vorreiter-Rolle" spielt und die 13849 als "Standard" beibehält.


----------



## istat_gb (21 September 2009)

So,

ich hab mich mal ein wenig erkundet um auch unseren Kunden einen Rat ans Herz zu legen:

Wie wir uns ja schon einig sind ist die Verlängerung der Vermutungswirkung der 954-1 eigtl totaler Quatsch... Auch, wenn dies einige Vorzüge mitsich bringen würde (Kann man ja garnicht abstreiten ;-) )


Also, die verwendeten Normen in der Konformitätserklärung sind einzuhalten - PASTA - rein rechtlich ist das so und es gibt keine Ausnahme. Wenn man diese nur zu Teilen erfüllt kann man dies auch angeben - kein Thema (13849-Teil 1 meinetwegen...). Die Norm ist jedoch dann komplett (Wo anwendbar natürlich) zu befolgen - incl. SÄMTLICHER VERWEISE! Also, wer in zukunft die 12100, die 14141 oder die 60204 angeben möchte kommt sowieso um die 13849-1 nicht rum. Rechtlich/juristisch sieht es so aus - also lag ich schonmal ganz gut mit meiner Vorahnung.


Weiterhin:
Ob da was falsch gelaufen ist bein CEN weiss wohl keiner (Wie immer halt) Aber zumindest sollte es wohl nur ein Antrag sein, in welchem geprüft werden soll, ob eine Verlängerung möglich ist. Hierbei ist wohl was schief gelaufen und jemand hat einfach gesagt - "OK - passt schon!" (Leicht übertrieben)
Zumindest laufen jetzt etliche TC gegen diese Veröffentlichung und wie eigentlich von uns erhofft (Zumindest von den meisten) wird alles beim "alten" bleiben....

Soweit ich weiss, haben dem CEN bereits etliche Firmen von Sicherheitsprodukten Klagen angedroht (in nicht unerheblichen Geldbeträgen!!), falls diese ENtscheidung beibehalten werden würde...


So, das wars vorerst... wenn jemand mehr details wünscht kann er sich gern melden....


Gruß
André


----------



## unwissender22 (22 September 2009)

äh ist der entscheid mit der verlängerung schon wieder rückgängig gemacht worden????

http://www.vdma.org/wps/portal/Home.../B/BUL/Technik_und_Umwelt/bul-a-ne-verl_en954

verstehe ich was falsch, ist das eine verarschung????


----------



## istat_gb (22 September 2009)

also, soweit ich weiss, was auch im Link zu lesen ist, ist, dass im Dezember die Experten Tagen und das wohl nochmal besprechen möchten.

Und nein, ich denke dass ist keine Verarsche, denn das beibehalten "ohne weiteres" ist nicht so einfach möglich..., denn



> Die Norm ist jedoch dann komplett (Wo anwendbar natürlich) zu befolgen - incl. SÄMTLICHER VERWEISE! Also, wer in zukunft die 12100, die 14141 oder die 60204 angeben möchte kommt sowieso um die 13849-1 nicht rum.


 
Ich denke, dass es irgendwie so gehandhabt wird, dass die 954 solange noch OK ist, wie die Typ-C-Normen noch nicht alle bearbeitet wurden sind. Sonst wäre der ganze Sinn hinter der Maschinenrichtlinie eingeschränkt (siehe Konformitätsverfahren/-module)...

wie auch im "ersten" Schreiben vom VDMA steht wurden sämtliche TC nicht in diese Entscheidung einbezogen und diese setzen sich jetzt zur Wehr...


André


----------



## Toddy_1 (22 September 2009)

Hallo,

hier noch eine weitere Bestätigung über das vorläufige Aussetzen der Verlängerung der Vermutungswirkung...

http://www.dguv.de/bg-pruefzert/de/aktuelles/2009/Q3/15_954-1/index.jsp

Gruß


----------



## nikraym (23 September 2009)

Hallo,

also die EU Kommission will anfang Dezember nochmal beratschlagen und am 31. Dezember wird dann sicher die Entscheidung fallen. So ein Zirkus.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Oktober 2009)

noch ein Artikel 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen DIN EN 954-1 in die Verlängerung.pdf


----------



## nikraym (25 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

wenn ich sowas lese, geht mir der Hut hoch und wenn dann noch so etwas kommt wie:



> Wir bei Sick haben enorme Anstrengungen unternommen, um spätestens ab 29. Dezember dieses Jahres unseren Kunden Produkte konform der neuen Sicherheitsnormen und der neuen Maschinenrichtlinie mit allen notwendigen Daten und Dokumenten zur Verfügung zu stellen.


 
versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr.

Was soll man am 29.Dez. noch mit den Daten? Da ist für die Konstruktion einer Maschine, die im neuen Jahr ausgeliefert wird, der Zug schon lange abgefahren. Die Daten werden jetzt gebraucht !!! ...Naja eigentlich schon gestern.

Oft wenn man bei Herstellern anruft und Kenndaten ala B10d, MTTFd und PFH... benötigt, wird man auf später vertröstet. 
Später ist es leider schon zu spät...


----------



## winkeljoe (25 Oktober 2009)

*954 oder 13849*

Eine mögliche *[FONT=Tahoma,Tahoma][FONT=Tahoma,Tahoma]Verlängerung *[/FONT][/FONT]der Konformitätsvermutungswirkung der *[FONT=Tahoma,Tahoma][FONT=Tahoma,Tahoma]EN 954-1 auf den 31.12.2012 *[/FONT][/FONT]ist *[FONT=Tahoma,Tahoma][FONT=Tahoma,Tahoma]weder beschlossen *[/FONT][/FONT]noch im *[FONT=Tahoma,Tahoma][FONT=Tahoma,Tahoma]EU-Amtsblatt verkündet worden*[/FONT][/FONT]. 
Nach aktueller Lage verliert die EN 954-1 zum 29.12.2009 die Konformitätsvermutung. 
Da die Entscheidung über eine Verlängerung offen und sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, empfehlen ich bei aktueller Sachlage
die Anwednung der DIN EN ISO 13849 spätestens ab den 1. Januar 2010 konsequent einzuplanen.


----------



## winkeljoe (25 Oktober 2009)

unwissender22 schrieb:


> äh ist der entscheid mit der verlängerung schon wieder rückgängig gemacht worden????
> 
> http://www.vdma.org/wps/portal/Home.../B/BUL/Technik_und_Umwelt/bul-a-ne-verl_en954
> 
> verstehe ich was falsch, ist das eine verarschung????


 

Eine mögliche *[FONT=Tahoma,Tahoma][FONT=Tahoma,Tahoma]Verlängerung [/FONT][/FONT]*der Konformitätsvermutungswirkung der *[FONT=Tahoma,Tahoma][FONT=Tahoma,Tahoma]EN 954-1 auf den 31.12.2012 [/FONT][/FONT]*ist *[FONT=Tahoma,Tahoma][FONT=Tahoma,Tahoma]weder beschlossen [/FONT][/FONT]*noch im *[FONT=Tahoma,Tahoma][FONT=Tahoma,Tahoma]EU-Amtsblatt verkündet worden[/FONT][/FONT]*. 
Nach aktueller Lage verliert die EN 954-1 zum 29.12.2009 die Konformitätsvermutung. 
Da die Entscheidung über eine Verlängerung offen und sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, empfehlen ich bei aktueller Sachlage
die Anwednung der DIN EN ISO 13849 spätestens ab den 1. Januar 2010 konsequent einzuplanen.


----------



## Maschinenbauer (3 November 2009)

Hallo, muss hier doch auch Mal als Maschinenbauer mein Statement abgeben:

Ich seh das so wie nikraym. *Die Hersteller von (Sicherheits)bauteilen haben echt verpennt!* Und das diese jetzt rummotzen, das wir Maschinenbauer das Zeug nicht einsetzen ist ein Witz!!!
Selbst noch im Frühling dieses Jahres waren bei vielen nicht alle Daten vorhanden um nach 13849-1 zu rechnen...Wie soll man so eine Maschine bauen? *Manche Angaben kamen erst Ende Juli dieses Jahres*.
Diese Daten und Bauteile hätte man bereits vor ca. 2 Jahren gebraucht, um einigermassen anständig eine neue Maschine planen zu können.

Was glauben diese Leute eigentlich wie schnell so ein Design einer grossen Maschine fertig ist?

Noch viel schlimmer sieht es mit den C-Normen aus. Bei der letzten Umstellung von 292 auf 12100 hat es ewig gedauert bis die korrigiert wurde. War aber nicht schlimm, da es eh keine grossen Unterschiede gab. Aber gerade bei den Sicherheitsaspekten sind die C-Normen immanent wichtig!
Auch bei unseren Maschinen ist noch keine C-Norm angepasst worden!
Man steht so als Maschinenbauer etwas in der Luft. Was soll man jetzt anwenden. Ich hoffe wirklich nur, dass die 954-1 verlängert wird und dass die Normen-Siffbrüder es in absehbarer Zeit schaffen, endlich die C-Normen anzupassen. Für was zahlen wir denn so sauviel Geld für diese Normen...

Mir geht es nicht darum, dass ich auf 954-1 bleiben will. Man wird eher dazu gezwungen, weil die Hersteller von Sicherheitsbauteilen es einfach versifft haben rechtzeitig im voraus Produkte auf den Markt zu bringen und die Normen-Brüder es bis heute immer noch nicht geschafft haben die C-Normen anzupassen.


----------



## Klopfer (4 November 2009)

Maschinenbauer schrieb:


> Für was zahlen wir denn so sauviel Geld für diese Normen...



Jedenfalls nicht für die Erstellung einer Norm. Den größten Teil der Kosten trägt der Arbeitgeber der Personen, die in einem Normenausschuss mitwirken. Man könnte sogar soweit gehen zu sagen, dass die Arbeit in einem solchen Ausschuss weitestgehend "ehrenamtlich" erfolgt.

Damit wird auch klar, wer maßgeblich an der Erstellung neuer (Sicherheits-) Normen beteiligt ist. Das sind Mitarbeiter der Unfallversicherer (in Deutschland der BG) und für diese Arbeit freigestellte Mitarbeiter einiger (großer?!) interssierter Unternehmen. Letztere können jederzeit von ihrem Dienstherren wieder abgezogen werden, wenn der die Kosten/Nutzen Rechnung als nicht gerechtfertigt sieht.

Wenn Du eine Norm bei Beuth (oder wo auch immer Du einkaufen magst) erwirbst, dann bezahlst Du nur einen Bruchteil des Geldes für den Inhalt, der weitaus größere Teil fließt an den Verlag für seinen organisatorischen Aufwand. So erklärt sich beispielsweise auch der vergleichsweise günstige Preis für die Sammelwerke wie http://www.maschinensicherheit-online.de/.

Darüber hinaus steht es jedem frei, sich deutschsprachige EN Normen auch aus anderen Ländern der EU zu beziehen... die SEE in Luxemburg ist beispielsweise unschlagbar günstig.

MfG

Alex


----------



## Andreas Koenig (24 November 2009)

Das Zustandekommen der Normen ist schon kritikwürdig, aber wie ändern....
Solange Versicherer (tendieren sicher dazu, durch hohe Anforderungen das eigene Risiko zu minimieren) und Vertreter von Sicherheitstechnikherstellern (tendieren zu Maximierung der Ausgaben zwecks Gewinnoptimierung) einschließlich Lobbyisten die Ausschüsse dominieren, sehe ich für den Anwender schwarz.  
Ähnliches betrifft den Beuth-Verlag als Monopolist. Bei freiem Wettbeweb sähe die Lage sicher anders aus...

Was bliebe wäre ein stärkeres Engagement der Anwender, um die eigenen Interessen stärker  einzubringen.  
A.K.


----------



## unwissender22 (9 Dezember 2009)

Die Vermutungswirkung dre EN 954-1 wird also definitiv verlängert...
http://www.vdma.org/wps/portal/Home...gerung_Vermutungswirkung_EN_954-1_beschlossen

zumindest bis der Entscheid wieder aufgehoben wird *lach*


----------



## Paule (9 Dezember 2009)

Was bringt das?

Windows XP wollte auch keiner haben. Jetzt will es keiner mehr hergeben.
Allerdings mit dem Aufschub von XP konnte man sich vor VISTA drücken.


----------



## Solaris (9 Dezember 2009)

Was genau muß ich unter der "Vermutungswirkung der EN 954-1" verstehen?
 Ist das eine generelle zeitliche Verschiebung dieser Norm oder betrifft das nur bestimmte Teile?


----------



## unwissender22 (9 Dezember 2009)

Solaris schrieb:


> Was genau muß ich unter der "Vermutungswirkung der EN 954-1" verstehen?
> Ist das eine generelle zeitliche Verschiebung dieser Norm oder betrifft das nur bestimmte Teile?



Das heisst, dass du die neue MRL einhalten wirst, wenn du die 954-1 einhälst. Ursprünlich war geplant, die EN 954-1 auf ende jahr auslaufen zu lassen, und vollständig duch die 13849-1 zu ersetzen. Da dies für die Maschinenbauer teils einen unnötigen aufwand darstellt, wird die EN 954-1 weiterhin gültig sein... wie lange wird die EU-Kommission bestimmen. Ja es ist eine generelle Zeitliche verschiebung...


----------



## Maschinenbauer (9 Dezember 2009)

> Was genau muß ich unter der "Vermutungswirkung der EN 954-1" verstehen?



Bei der SUVA wurde uns das so erklärt:
Die meisten bekannten benutzten Normen (EN XXX) sind kein Gesetz! Nur die Maschinenrichtlinie, EMV-Richtlinie etc sind Gesetze und müssen eingehalten werden. Dort steht aber nur sehr wenig drin bzgl wie man eine Maschine sicher macht. z.T wird da auf andere Verwiesen, welche dadurch indirekt automatisch Gesetzes-Status erreichen.
Im Allgemeinen ist es jedem selbst überlassen seine Maschine völlig anders zu bauen, als in gewissen Normen steht. Wenn man z.B. was völlig neues geniales erfunden hat. Nur hat man dafür zu sorgen, dass das Gesetz, welches sagt, dass die Sicherheit gewährleistet sein muss eingehalten wird (z.B. Maschinenrichtlinie). 

Wenn nun etwas passiert, und man hat sich eben nicht an die harmonisierten Normen gehalten, so muss man dem Gericht nun vorlegen wie genau man die Analysen/Tests usw. gemacht hat und zum Schluss gekommen ist, dass die verwendete Lösung sicher ist.
Wenn man sich stattdessen an die harmonisierten Normen hält, dann muss man einfach nur vor Gericht darlegen, wie man die Norm angewendet hat und so gilt dann die "Vermutungswirkung" dieser Norm, dass wenn man eine Maschine nach Norm baut, dies als sicher gilt. Und der Unfall halt leider durch ein immer vorhandenes Restrisiko entstanden ist.
Wenn die "Vermutungswirkung" einer Norm nicht mehr gilt, dann gilt dies eben nicht mehr, und eine Maschine die danach gebaut wurde gilt nicht mehr à priori als sicher vor Gericht.

Wie gesagt, so wurde uns das von 'nem Typ von der SUVA erklärt. Habe vorher immer gedacht, dass alle Normen immer eingehalten werden müssen.
Bin aber definitiv kein Experte auf diesem Gebiet, sondern nur Anwender (der Normen). Praktisch ist es ja eh so, dass man im Allgemeinen nach Standard-Norm baut, wenn man eben nicht gerade irgendwas ganz spezielles baut.
Wär noch interessant das näher erläutert zu bekommen, von jemandem der sich damit auskennt.


----------



## jabba (9 Dezember 2009)

In weiten Teilen hast du das richtig wiedergegeben.
Aber ... die Maschinenrichtlinie ist kein Gesetz sondern wie der name sagt eine Richtlinie. Diese gilt in der EU und muss in den Mitgliedsländern in nationale Gesetze umgesetzt werden. Bei uns heisst das GPSG Geräte und Produktsicherheitsgesetz , durch dieses Gesetz wird die Richlinie umgesetzt und hat damit "quasi" Gesetzeskarakter.

Man darf durchaus abweichen, hat aber die Beweispflicht was im Fall der Fälle sehr sehr teuer werden kann auch wenn man Recht hat. Aber auch hier wieder ein Aber...: Wenn die Technik schneller voranschreitet als die Vorschrift muss man die gültige Technik anwenden und kann sich nicht auf die Vorschrift berufen wenn die neue Technik bewährt und anerkannt ist.

PS: Wat ist SUFA,, ich kenne nur Schufa


----------



## ExGuide (9 Dezember 2009)

Hallo jabba,

ich muss Dir in Details etwas widersprechen.

Eine EU-Richtlinie ist Europäisches Recht - und das kann nicht durch nationales Recht oder "Privatvereinbarungen" gebrochen werden.

Sie muss eingehalten werden, nur wie - dass wäre hier die richtige Frage 

Und Abweichungen sind nicht zulässig, die Schutzziele sind und müssen eingehalten werden.

Zur Schweizerischen Unfallversicherungsanstalt:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schweizerische_Unfallversicherungsanstalt


----------



## jabba (9 Dezember 2009)

Die Schweiz ist nicht in der EU, schon mal bemerkt ?

Edit: Hab gesehen du hast das auf meine Frage mit der Sufa geschrieben, hab ich nicht direkt geshen , war mein Fehler.



> Eine EU-Richtlinie ist Europäisches Recht - und das kann nicht durch nationales Recht oder "Privatvereinbarungen" gebrochen werden.


Falsch, es muss in nationales Recht umgesetzt werden, erst dann wird es in dem Land zum Gesetz.
Hintergrund: Die EU kann nicht in nationale Gesetzgebung eingreifen ! Es muss immer in antionale Gesetze umgesetzt werden. Daher gibt es so viele Massnahmen gegen Länder weil die das nicht umgesetzt haben und nicht gegen z.B. eine einzelne Firma.


----------



## ExGuide (10 Dezember 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Falsch, es muss in nationales Recht umgesetzt werden, erst dann wird es in dem Land zum Gesetz.
> Hintergrund: Die EU kann nicht in nationale Gesetzgebung eingreifen ! Es muss immer in antionale Gesetze umgesetzt werden. Daher gibt es so viele Massnahmen gegen Länder weil die das nicht umgesetzt haben und nicht gegen z.B. eine einzelne Firma.


Aus meiner Sicht sind es verschiedene Dinge, die vermischt werden... 
- EU-Recht gilt immer
- Es muss natürlich umgesetzt werden. Wenn ein Land es umgesetzt hat, hat es (etwas kompliziert, daher vereinfacht) Gültigkeit
- EU-Recht kann nicht per Vertrag oder Gesetz ausgehebelt werden
- EU-Recht kann aber durch nationale Vorschriften zum Schutz der Arbeitnehmer / Menschen verschärft werden - aber nur in besonderen Fällen. Wenn es dadurch nach "Marktschutz" o.ä. riecht, hat der EU-Gerichtshof Arbeit. 

Wenn Du anderer Meinung bist, dann sei es so. 

Die Schweiz und die Türkei haben viele Richtlinien, so auch die MRL, in bilateralen Verträgen gegenseitig mit der EU anerkannt....


----------



## Andreas Koenig (10 Dezember 2009)

Leider wird auch hier einiges vermischt:
1. EU-recht gilt nicht unmittelbar, sondern muss zuvor z.B. durch Umsetzung der Richtlinien in nationales Recht erst innerhalb der Staaten umgesetzt werden.
2. Gesetz sind daher die in nationales Recht umgesetzen Richtlinien (MaschR, NSR, EMV-R), 
3. Generell kein Gesetz sind Normen, diese lösen allenfalls eine Vermutungswirkung aus.
4. Eine Richtlinie darf generell NICHT verschärft werden - denn gerade deshalb haben u.a. die  Franzosen derzeit Probleme mit dem EUGH, da sie eben dadurch versuchten Marktvorteile zu erlangen.  Wo nationale Regelungen möglich sind, sind ua. die regelungen beim Betreiben (NICHT Inverkehrbringen) von Arbeitsmitteln. 

Andreas


----------



## HBL (18 Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Nachstehend eine Bemerkung betreffend der Verlängerung der Vermutungswirkung der EN 954-1:

Die Machinery Working Group hat zwar offenbar entschieden, dass die Vermutungswirkung der EN 954-1 verlängert werden soll. Aber mit der heutigen Liste hat die Europäische Kommission (und diese entscheidet) diese Tatsache nicht bestätigt, geschweige denn, dass Aussagen über die Dauer der Verlängerung gemacht werden können.

Freundliche Grüsse und alles Gute für die Feiertage und den Jahreswechsel


Hans


----------



## Klopfer (22 Dezember 2009)

Noch ein Schmankerls am Rande...

EN 62016 ist auch (noch) nicht erwähnt. Damit startet diie neue MRL zunächst einmal nur mit EN ISO 13849-1 im Gepäck.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## ExGuide (22 Dezember 2009)

Klopfer schrieb:


> .. EN 62016 ist auch (noch) nicht erwähnt...



Ich vermute mal, es war schon spät un Du meinst die EN 62061? ROFLMAO:


----------



## Klopfer (22 Dezember 2009)

Jau,

ich kann net nur Vechstaben verbuchseln, sondern auch Zahlen bis zur Unkenntlichkeit verdrehen 

Wo wir gerade bei der Heiterkeit sind... lass mal das ISO bei der Bezeichnung der Not-Halt-Norm weg 

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Safetyexpert (23 Dezember 2009)

*Prolongation der 954*

Maschinenhersteller, die bisher bei einer Serienmaschine beim Nachweis der Konformität die EN 954-1 angewendet haben können dies weiterhin tun, so dass die Vermutungswirkung aufrechterhalten bleibt, es richtig gemacht zu haben. Die Norm hat den Anschein der Richtigkeit. 

Fatal ist durch die Verlängerung nur, dass dadurch bisher ignorante Maschinenhersteller und Anlagenbauer der Meinung sind, man braucht nun gar nichts in seiner Arbeitsweise und Maschinendesign verändern!

Die Maschinenrichtlinie *2006/42/EG* ist ab dem *29.12.09 in Kraft*, - dies hat erst mal nichts mit der Prolongation der EN 954-1 zu tun. Der Anspruch der neuen Maschinenrichtlinie muss erfüllt werden und alle darin enthaltenen Änderungen und Ergänzungen. Die zur Maschinerichtlinie harmonisierte Norm darf bei der Umsetzung verwendet werden. Die Missachtung der Maschinenrichtlinie ist „grob fahrlässig“ und zieht bei Unfällen unter Umständen massive Gefängnisstrafen nach sich! 

Dieser darin enthaltene _Fallstrick _ist das Hauptproblem bei dieser Verlängerung und dient nur der Verwirrung des Maschinen- und Anlagenbaus. Gerade die EN 13849 bietet mehr Freiheiten in der Architektur und in der Umsetzung. Ebenfalls ist die unbeantwortete Frage der Stand der Technik einer Maschine. Das juristische Problem, ob die Anwendung einer veralteten Norm eine Vermutungswirkung erzielt, wenn ein Unfall aufgrund eines Bauteilausfalls passiert ist. Eine große Anzahl von C-Normenwerke, welche die entscheidende Vereinfachung bieten, beziehen sich ebenfalls ausschließlich auf die EN 13849. Ein Rückzug davon ist nicht machbar. 
Sachlich betrachtet, dient diese Verlängerung niemanden, Sie schadet den Unternehmen, die frühzeitig und positiv in die Umsetzung investiert haben. Es schadet aber auch den Ignoranten, weil ebenfalls die neue Maschinenrichtlinie eventuell missachtet wird und fälschlicherweise dadurch der Druck zum Handeln entschärft wird. Es fehlt hier noch massiv bei der Aufklärung der Maschinen- und Anlagenbauer innerhalb der EG.


----------



## HBL (23 Dezember 2009)

Tatsache ist, die Norm EN 954-1 ist nicht unter der neuen MRL gelistet. D. h. diese Norm ist zurückgezogen.

Ebenso ist Tatsache, *eine Verlängerung der Harmonisierung*, wie mein obiger Aufsatz sagt, *ist bis jetzt durch die Europäische Kommission nicht bestätigt worden.*

Daher bin ich  jedoch nicht überzeugt, dass Maschinenhersteller, welche Serienprodukte herstellen, weiterhin nach der zurückgezogenen Norm EN 954-1, *unter Beibehaltung der Vermutungswirkung*, bauen können.
Ich bin eher der Meinung, auch wenn die Machinery Working Group offenbar entschieden hat, dass die Vermutungswirkung der EN 954-1 verlängert werden soll, kann auf Grund dieser Aussage keine EG-Konformität mit einer Vermutungswirkung der EN 954-1 erstellt werden.

Diesen Punkt werde ich Mitte kommenden Januars in unserer Fachgruppe zur Sprache bringen. Ich glaube, bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist in dieser Sache vielleicht wieder einiges klarer geworden.

Absolut richtig ist, ab dem 29.12.09 tritt die MRL 2006/42/EG in Kraft. Diese MRL ist europäisches Recht und wurde in allen Mitgliedsländern des EWR in nationales Recht, auch, per Bundesratsverordnung, in der Schweiz umgesetzt.

Auch die jetzt auslaufende MRL 98/37/EWR wurde damals innerhalb des EWR in nationales Recht umgesetzt. D. h. diese Richtlinien sind als Gesetz zu beachten.

Leider ist das, wie bereits erwähnt, bis heute sehr vielen Maschinenherstellern und Anlagenbauern nicht bewusst, oder wird schlechthin ignoriert (auch in der Schweiz).

Wie richtig erwähnt wurde, braucht es noch viel Überzeugungsarbeit.


Allen Foren-Teilnehmern alles Gute zu den kommenden Feiertagen und ein gesundes neues Jahr

Hans


----------



## Safety (23 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
@Safetyexpert



> Maschinenhersteller, die bisher bei einer Serienmaschine beim Nachweis der Konformität die EN 954-1 angewendet haben können dies weiterhin tun, so dass die Vermutungswirkung aufrechterhalten bleibt, es richtig gemacht zu haben. Die Norm hat den Anschein der Richtigkeit.


 
Bitte begründe doch diese Aussage, wo steht dies? 

Ansonsten kann ich HBL nur zustimmen.


----------



## Safety (23 Dezember 2009)

*Vermutungswirkung 954  2 Jahre verlängert !!??*

Hier ein Link der was konkretes aussagt.
http://www.maschinenrichtlinie.de/news.html#c1227

und auch hier
http://www.maschinenrichtlinie.de/news.html#c1130


----------



## Toddy_1 (28 Dezember 2009)

*Verlängerung der Vermutungswirkung auf 2 Jahre!*

Konformitätsvermutung EN 954-1 verlängert 
Ein Vertreter der EU-Kommission, hat mit E-Mail vom 23.12.2009 mitgeteilt, dass im Europäischen Amtsblatt C 321 vom 29.12.2009 eine Ergänzung zur Bekanntmachung der Liste der harmonisierten Normen vom 18.12.2009 veröffentlicht werden wird. Darin soll bekannt gemacht werden:
*Das Ablaufdatum der Konformitätsvermutung der EN 954-1 ist um zwei Jahre verlängert.*
Mit der Verlängerung der Konformitätsvermutung der EN 954-1 folgt der Kommissionsvertreter dem Kompromissvorschlag, den die französischen Vertreter im Maschinenausschuss in der Sitzung vom 7./8. Dezember vorgeschlagen hatten. Damit haben in den nächsten zwei Jahren jetzt zwei unterschiedliche Steuerungsnormen die Konformitätsvermutung nach der Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG: 
EN ISO 13849-1
EN 954-1
Wegen möglicher Kompatibilitätsprobleme ist es ratsam, bei zukünftigen Bestellungen von Maschinen und unvollständigen Maschinen die vom Hersteller anzuwendende Steuerungsnorm privatvertraglich zu vereinbaren.


----------



## HBL (30 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

Seit heute ist es offiziell. Die Europäische Kommission hat die Vermutungswirkung der EN 954-1 bis zum 31.12.2011, also um 2 Jahre verlängert!

Die angehängte Datei ist ein Auszug aus dem Amtsblatt der Europäischen Union und ist die Original-Quelle für solche Mitteilungen.

Damit ist hoffentlich den wilden Spekulationen und Falschmeldungen verschiedener Interessengruppen ein Ende gesetzt, die ohne Angabe von Quellen einfach Behauptungen aufgestellt haben.

An Alle freundliche Grüsse, und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


Hans


----------



## Toddy_1 (30 Dezember 2009)




----------



## Toddy_1 (30 Dezember 2009)

"Damit ist hoffentlich den wilden Spekulationen und Falschmeldungen verschiedener Interessengruppen ein Ende gesetzt, die ohne Angabe von Quellen einfach Behauptungen aufgestellt haben."
Kannst Du das bitte konkretisieren? Fehlten Dir bei mir Quellenangaben?


----------



## HBL (30 Dezember 2009)

@Toddy_1

Es waren auch in unseren Landen viele Spekulationen und Mutmassungen betreffend der Konformitätsvermutung der Norm EN 954-1 angestellt worden.

Bei Dir persönlich habe ich keine derartigen Aussagen gefunden. Mit meinem Beitrag wollte ich  Dich jedoch  nicht persönlich ansprechen.

Wenn man jedoch in verschiedenen Foren Die Beiträge zu obigem Thema nachschaut, gab es doch viele Ungereimtheiten.

Nun wünsche ich Dir ein gutes Neues Jahr

Hans


----------

